# Successful Substrate Experiment



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

About a year ago I tried to expand on the kitty litter substrate idea. I wanted something that would bring out he red in my plants. I set up a 55g with 25lbs of cheap generic kitty litter and added 10lbs of raw red potters clay powder. I capped this of with about 25lbs of traction sand. The results have been impressive. I added a red ozelot sword that now had very little green in it. Its leaves are a rich burgandy color. It is also getting big for the tank.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Show me the sword!! 

How have you handled any potential compaction issues regarding that amount of sand on top of the kitty litter/clay powder? Do you have any problems with H2S bubbles yet?


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

So far no visible compaction issues or H2S. Just really red plants


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

• When you say


> raw red potters clay powder


 do you talk about unfired clay powder?

• 10 lbs in a 55 gallons give you a layer how thick?

• No addition at all in the clay to keep it to become compact?


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

Unfired red clay. 10lbs red clay, 25lbs kitty litter, 25lbs sand. Total substrate thickness is about 4 inches.


----------

